# Gorgeous Diamond Doll



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I cannot believe no one has bought the 9/10 Diamond girl yet. She is an absolute doll!!!! SO GORGEOUS!!!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

Somone PLEASE BUY HER ALREADY so I don't keep thinking about buying another puppy!!! :blink: I want to see her grow up on SM!!!!!

Diamond Maltese is a breeder of show quality Maltese dogs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

$4000 is a lot for a pet pup but she is a doll!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yikes! 4k is a lot! Maybe he will come down for the right buyer.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

No doubt about it, she is a beauty........but 4 grand is a bit over my budget! But thanks for posting the temptation.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I do love his furbabies, but I also agree that his prices are excessively high for pets. Others that have top winning dogs in the ring and have pet puppies that are related aren't asking nearly this much.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I do love his furbabies, but I also agree that his prices are excessively high for pets. Others that have top winning dogs in the ring and have pet puppies that are related aren't asking nearly this much.


Esp. when the pup is already 8 mos old. I'm really not trying to pass judgement or be negative, but since this was mentioned and the info is available to the public, I just stated my opinion. In this economy, paying that much for a pet pup would be painful, LOL


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> $4000 is a lot for a pet pup but she is a doll!


I agree Stacy and the ones that do have their pets for that price have been in the breed a really long time and have spent the time and money to have the reputation to be able to get away with those kind of prices.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

How funny that you posted this. I've been admiring her for a long time and wanted to snatch her up so bad. But, as the others have mentioned, I thought 4,000 was a bit much for an 8 month old pup. But, she is gorgeous though. ;D


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

they are all beautiful :wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*!*

Well, Sphia.....looks like it's up to you to get her!  Go for it girl!:thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She is one beautiful little girl!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

aww she is so gorgeous! 
just FYI for anyone who is interested - mr tran doesn't maintain his own website so a lot of the info on there are not updated. that little girl is definitely less now so if you're interested, just give him a call :thumbsup:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

She is a beauty! My hubby stunned me with wanting a sibling for Haley, not sure if I want a girl or boy though.....


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

HaleysMom said:


> She is a beauty! My hubby stunned me with wanting a sibling for Haley, not sure if I want a girl or boy though.....


Wow!!! What a man you married!! I've heard of husbands going along with the second dog, but to initiate the second dog!! He is a keeper for sure! 



The A Team said:


> Well, Sphia.....looks like it's up to you to get her!  Go for it girl!:thumbsup:


She's cute, but not THAT cute!! :HistericalSmiley: :innocent:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

princessre said:


> Wow!!! What a man you married!! I've heard of husbands going along with the second dog, but to initiate the second dog!! He is a keeper for sure!
> 
> 
> She's cute, but not THAT cute!! :HistericalSmiley: :innocent:


The funny thing he does not really like dogs. Actually Haley is the first dog we have had! We have 3 cats, lost out first furbaby, Tipper from cancer and I was the one that had to BEG for a puppy. He wanted no part of it but when we brought Haley home it wasn't to long before he fell head over heals in love with her.
It took a few weeks but now she has him wrapped around her paw.
I was stunned to say the least when out of the blue he said we needed to get another. He is leaning toward a boy but I'm not sure.
Since you have both, what is your advice and experience with having a boy and girl? I have heard sometimes having 2 girls causes dominant issues? I would assume it would depend more on their personalities?
Plus I worry about Haley and how it would effect her, kwim?
Sorry for all the questions


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

HaleysMom said:


> The funny thing he does not really like dogs. Actually Haley is the first dog we have had! We have 3 cats, lost out first furbaby, Tipper from cancer and I was the one that had to BEG for a puppy. He wanted no part of it but when we brought Haley home it wasn't to long before he fell head over heals in love with her.
> It took a few weeks but now she has him wrapped around her paw.
> I was stunned to say the least when out of the blue he said we needed to get another. He is leaning toward a boy but I'm not sure.
> Since you have both, what is your advice and experience with having a boy and girl? I have heard sometimes having 2 girls causes dominant issues? I would assume it would depend more on their personalities?
> ...


I'm so sorry-- I didn't know you lost your baby to cancer. :grouphug:

Awww....Haley really does have your hubby wrapped around her little paw!! :wub: That is very sweet how she changed his mind totally! 

To answer your question, I love having a boy and a girl each-- it does make for a very nice combo! Casanova and Bijou play together very well and they also are very loving toward each other. But I've also seen two girls be very close! So I think you should get what you and your husband want...

If you are otherwise gender neutral, I would pick the pup based on his/her personality. I know people say that boys are more loving and girls are more independent, but I haven't found that generalization to be true. 
I have two extremely loving and friendly babies. But Casanova is actually more independent, while Bijou is constantly needing to be with me. But when Casanova loves on me, he definitely has me where he wants me!!

Let me know if there are any other questions I can answer for you! My biggest concern also was finding a baby that would get along with Casanova. You are a very good Mommy!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I wish I could see some current pictures of her. I was looking at her a while ago but the price scared me away.:blink:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Saw her awhile back, too---and just like everyone else, she's just a bit too rich for my blood. But maybe he did go down on his price as mentioned above....worth a call if someone REALLY wants another baby.


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

She is a gorgeous little girl. I wish I could have another one, but four would be insane for us. I think I would have to raise them as a single mommy if I brought another one home--LOL.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

princessre said:


> I'm so sorry-- I didn't know you lost your baby to cancer. :grouphug:
> 
> Awww....Haley really does have your hubby wrapped around her little paw!! :wub: That is very sweet how she changed his mind totally!
> 
> ...


As someone that does canine behavior modification consultations for a living, I get this question, ALOT! I agree with everything you said here!! Peronsonality is way more important than gender, AND how much the resident dog has been brought up. Dogs that have ASBS (attention seeking behavior syndrome  ) have to be slowly introduced and managed or you can have dog fights in the house. 

Maltese, however, seem to really love each other, as a whole (breed), so while I recommend slow introductions as a rule, tends to go quickly with this breed.

ps..my husband is the same way. Had Labs for years and he basically ignores them. But the Malts, well, they are 'his darlin's" and he has initiated two so far (out of the three). The white angels can change the hearts of any man (or woman) 

Karla


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

princessre said:


> I'm so sorry-- I didn't know you lost your baby to cancer. :grouphug:
> 
> Awww....Haley really does have your hubby wrapped around her little paw!! :wub: That is very sweet how she changed his mind totally!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, I have not been online(at the lake) but wanted to let you know I appreciate your reply! 
Losing Tipper was one of the hardest things I have gone through, I think about him everyday. 

Haley is spoiled rotten and I am concerned how it would efffect her. She loves us but not very friendly with other dogs, she loves our cats(they on the other hand do not care much for her, LOL)
I really wished we had socialized her more, I feel she would love having a sibling but it would take time. My main priority is her, I'm going to socialize her more with other dogs and go from there.
Thanks again for answering my questions! 
You have 2 very beautiful(sorry Casanova but its true, LOL) babies and they are lucky to have such a great mommy!


----------

